# Physical Abuse?



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

We have been together for 31 years, married for 27. 

We were physically abusive to each other during the 2nd year up until around the 7th. I admit I was more abusive. We were young and did play mind games trying to see the other get jealous, etc. No excuse, but that was the usual case. She stalked and chased me in the beginning. 
Now out of the blue my wife keeps throwing this up in my face, and it's confusing me. I stopped being that way over 20 years ago and we both grew more mature and moved away from that. I became a pushover and she would even tell others that. I started loving her and buying her diamonds, expensive purses, trips, etc. We were really building a good relationship, for 20 years after the fighting. It was really good. 
About 4 years ago out of no where she just starts using this(the fighting years back) against me. I really felt confused. She show more love and compassion for me then(during the fighting) and after fighting, but about 4 years ago I'm getting this, "You are/were abusive!" And anything she did then that was abusive was my fault. During the time when we stopped fighting seemed pretty decent to me. We were closer. We traveled. We were friends and lovers. But about 4 years ago, bam!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

MrBigBoy said:


> We have been together for 31 years, married for 27.
> 
> We were physically abusive to each other during the 2nd year up until around the 7th. I admit I was more abusive. We were young and did play mind games trying to see the other get jealous, etc. No excuse, but that was the usual case. She stalked and chased me in the beginning.
> Now out of the blue my wife keeps throwing this up in my face, and it's confusing me. I stopped being that way over 20 years ago and we both grew more mature and moved away from that. I became a pushover and she would even tell others that. I started loving her and buying her diamonds, expensive purses, trips, etc. We were really building a good relationship, for 20 years after the fighting. It was really good.
> About 4 years ago out of no where she just starts using this(the fighting years back) against me. I really felt confused. She show more love and compassion for me then(during the fighting) and after fighting, but about 4 years ago I'm getting this, "You are/were abusive!" And anything she did then that was abusive was my fault. During the time when we stopped fighting seemed pretty decent to me. We were closer. We traveled. We were friends and lovers. But about 4 years ago, bam!


Did you say she was also abusive to you? In what way?


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

It's a control tactic. Keep your eyes open to figure out what she's up to.


----------



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

LisaDiane said:


> Did you say she was also abusive to you? In what way?


Verbal and physical, etc.


----------



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

Sfort said:


> It's a control tactic. Keep your eyes open to figure out what she's up to.


What do you mean? Why? What? Could you please give me some type of example?


----------



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

Just started therapy today. I'm trying to get help on being more independent. 
I mentioned what my wife was saying, the bringing up the past thing. My therapist asked if my wife ever cheated. I see where the therapist is going, but I will update this later. My wife had an "emotional fling." It was with a co-worker that is no longer there.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

MrBigBoy said:


> What do you mean? Why? What? Could you please give me some type of example?


Digging up stuff from the past to try to control you. When they need ammunition against you, they get it anywhere they can. It's nonsense.


----------



## Whatsmyproblem (May 5, 2021)

Either she’s doing it to “reason” with some guilt she has (typically when a person is doing something wrong they try to make the other person the “bad guy”)
She’s trying to get out of the marriage or she has some mental instability and just needs to be a “victim” again. Maybe she misses it, maybe she needs some excitement, did you ask her why she was bringing it up?


----------



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

Whatsmyproblem said:


> Either she’s doing it to “reason” with some guilt she has (typically when a person is doing something wrong they try to make the other person the “bad guy”)
> She’s trying to get out of the marriage or she has some mental instability and just needs to be a “victim” again. Maybe she misses it, maybe she needs some excitement, did you ask her why she was bringing it up?


Why? I don't remember asking her why, exactly. But she says things like "I'm a better me!... I'm a new woman." She has said that I'm only being the way that I am to manipulate her. 
The last 20 years of me treating her with love is to control her. I wake up usually in a good mood. I get up early before work, she usually gets up about 30 minutes later. I play music and sometimes follow her when she gets up telling her things like, you smell good, you are beautiful, etc. I try to hug her. She calls me silly and tells me to stop it and will remind me of my age.
We have sex about once a year, sometimes every 18 months. She calls me a sex addict. I asked her why and she says, "because you talk about it a lot." "Maybe it's because we're not having sex," my usual reply. She has said, "Go away!" or "That's not my problem!" She sometimes says things slightly out of context that may have hidden messages. 

She left me once(for 90 days about 2 years ago) out of the blue and demanded that I seek a therapist. I did. I told the therapist that my wife says that I'm a narcissist. The therapist tested me and said that I wasn't. My wife didn't accept that. Later when she came back we had a marriage counselor that also tested me, she too said that I wasn't a narcissist.


----------



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

Sfort said:


> Digging up stuff from the past to try to control you. When they need ammunition against you, they get it anywhere they can. It's nonsense.


I do sometimes get the feeling like she's building something.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

One of you has a problem. We're only hearing your side of the story. The one question that must be asked is whether you're willing to continue with the marriage under the present terms. Most of us would not. You have to teach people how to treat you. So far, you have taught her that she can call you names and treat you like ****, and you're willing to accept it. Dig deeper. Are you okay wasting the rest of your life with her? Are you okay in a sexless marriage? If so, fine. If not, you have to take steps to change it. She doesn't sound fixable.


----------



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

Sfort said:


> One of you has a problem. We're only hearing your side of the story. The one question that must be asked is whether you're willing to continue with the marriage under the present terms. Most of us would not. You have to teach people how to treat you. So far, you have taught her that she can call you names and treat you like ****, and you're willing to accept it. Dig deeper. Are you okay wasting the rest of your life with her? Are you okay in a sexless marriage? If so, fine. If not, you have to take steps to change it. She doesn't sound fixable.


You may be right. I do know that I am a little needy and she is all that I have. I like to talk but I do have a hint of social anxiety. Lately I have been getting out and making friends. I am trying to fix that part of me. I tolerate her because we both know that I need her to help run my business and companionship(what little I get from her). My new therapist thinks I should rethink having her(my wife) as my bookkeeper. So at this point I do know that I need to learn how to be more independent.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

You can get bookkeepers for $25 per hour.


----------



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

Sfort said:


> One of you has a problem. We're only hearing your side of the story. The one question that must be asked is whether you're willing to continue with the marriage under the present terms. Most of us would not. You have to teach people how to treat you. So far, you have taught her that she can call you names and treat you like ****, and you're willing to accept it. Dig deeper. Are you okay wasting the rest of your life with her? Are you okay in a sexless marriage? If so, fine. If not, you have to take steps to change it. She doesn't sound fixable.





Sfort said:


> You can get bookkeepers for $25 per hour.


In the process. The last bookkeeper decided not to come back after covid.


----------



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

She told me about 2 hours ago that she wants to separate, but said we need to get a divorce.


----------



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

My son disrespects me and my wife does nothing. I've thrown him out at least 5 times. His behavior is sorta like his mother's. He's a college drop out and lives with us now. When I ask him to do anything around the house he just complains, slam doors, etc. My wife says nothing. When my wife asks me to do anything that my son should do, I wont do it. It's like she doesn't want to bother him. When I wake up I have to do the things he wouldn't. 
We all work together(family business). We're late every morning and this morning I went to our bedroom and politely said(to my wife) that we need to get an earlier start, like I sometimes mentioned during the day or night. She says, "I, I...I can't do this!" I think she's hinting that she can't continue living here with me, or trying to manipulate me. So I said, "Ok, sleep as long as you want." Our family business that I created about 10 years ago has taken us to a financial level that we've never seen. We are comfortable, financially, finally. But I can't figure out what the hell is going on. For the last 6 years my wife has threaten divorce. 
My son acts as though he hates me. His level of hate and respect is weird to me. I ask him if something happed to him, I even asked him if someone touched him as a kid(ever molested). He said no.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

MrBigBoy said:


> Why? I don't remember asking her why, exactly. But she says things like "I'm a better me!... I'm a new woman." She has said that I'm only being the way that I am to manipulate her.
> The last 20 years of me treating her with love is to control her. I wake up usually in a good mood. I get up early before work, she usually gets up about 30 minutes later. I play music and sometimes follow her when she gets up telling her things like, you smell good, you are beautiful, etc. I try to hug her. She calls me silly and tells me to stop it and will remind me of my age.
> We have sex about once a year, sometimes every 18 months. She calls me a sex addict. I asked her why and she says, "because you talk about it a lot." "Maybe it's because we're not having sex," my usual reply. She has said, "Go away!" or "That's not my problem!" She sometimes says things slightly out of context that may have hidden messages.
> 
> She left me once(for 90 days about 2 years ago) out of the blue and demanded that I seek a therapist. I did. I told the therapist that my wife says that I'm a narcissist. The therapist tested me and said that I wasn't. My wife didn't accept that. Later when she came back we had a marriage counselor that also tested me, she too said that I wasn't a narcissist.


This would have been the last straw. She would have to go.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

MrBigBoy said:


> You may be right. I do know that I am a little needy and she is all that I have. I like to talk but I do have a hint of social anxiety. Lately I have been getting out and making friends. I am trying to fix that part of me. I tolerate her because we both know that I need her to help run my business and companionship(what little I get from her). My new therapist thinks I should rethink having her(my wife) as my bookkeeper. So at this point I do know that I need to learn how to be more independent.


Dear Lord, separate her from the books as quickly as possible!


----------



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Dear Lord, separate her from the books as quickly as possible!


Trying to find someone now.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

MrBigBoy said:


> She told me about 2 hours ago that she wants to separate, but said we need to get a divorce.


I suggest you should agree with her. And she can have custody of the son, too.


----------



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

I spent the day with my son playing golf. He is very different when we are alone. When we are playing golf and talking he is the most respectful person I've ever seen. "Yes sir. No sir." He even came to my bedroom to tell me goodnight. 

I pretty much ignored my wife and went on with my day(s) after she mentioned separating and divorce. Sunday morning I showered and went out alone to a couple of malls. She's been actually acting as though she never said it. She's sorta acting like she wants to work it out, sorta. She hugged me before I went to bed last night. And being a little nicer. If so, this is what she routinely does. I do feel a hint of manipulation, I'm not exactly sure what she wants or if she knows what she wants. 
One other thing:
I'm starting to notice that a female neighbor(across from us) has been out in really, really short shorts. I think the female may be bi or a lesbian. The home is red brick and she's sweeping the upper brick wall, the windows, etc. She's constantly bending over. It appears that she's doing this when I'm away because I only notice it when pulling into my driveway. At the same time I'm noticing that my wife is in the backyard "working" with a perfect view, and my wife is usually dress better at this time. The two can see each other very clearly. When I'm home alone and I'm sure that this neighbors knows that I am, she never does this. Just a thought.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Do you have security cameras?


----------



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

Sfort said:


> Do you have security cameras?


No. If I did she'd know about it and would avoid being seen.


----------



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

Update: We had sex about a week ago. Things were a little better for a few days, then another small argument. 

Later my son started acting a little disrespectful. He mumbles curse words under his breath, etc. One of my rules is to check with me or his mother(if we need anything done around the house) before leaving the house, but he doesn't. He just vanishes. My wife does nothing when he is disrespectful towards me. My wife really doesn't ask anything of him. She just cooks and cleans for him. I've thrown him out a few times and I really hate doing that. He always promises to do better. He's into marijuana and vamping. 
They both disrespect me some what the same way I think. So I'm guessing he's seeing her do this and learning from her. 
She threatens me(only when she's pissed) with "I'll leave again!" or "I think we need to divorce!" She sighs, rolls her eyes, tell me things like, "Just see if I do!" She isolates herself in another room, on the phone at night with her mother while I'm in bed(about 5 nights a week). I tell her(and my son) everyday that I love her and him. I feel denied. I would love for her to talk and be with me, but she'd just rather spend her nights on the phone with her mother. 
My son drives my truck(work truck-he uses it while working only) with his foot out of the window and had a problem with me having a problem with him doing that. That truck is currently in the shop(radiator) getting repaired. I've mentioned to him that he drives too hard. He just doesn't seems to care.
This evening after work(me, my wife and son are with me-family business) I told my son to wait in the truck for a few minutes(he's riding with us while "his" truck is being repaired-radiator) while his mother and I run into the grocery store to grab a couple of things. He can't leave the truck because of the items that are in the truck. My wife was in the store(I dropped her off in the front of the store) and I parked a little further away. While I was getting out of the truck my son was pissed and started cursing and yelling and something about ptsd came out of his mouth. And I think being left alone.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MrBigBoy said:


> Trying to find someone now.


If you are a sole proprietor and doing small sales through Amazon or Ebay, then GoDaddy online software might be for you.

If you have multiple employees and larger sales you may want to get an online book keeping service like QuickBooks Live.
They charge about 200 dollars a month.

They do not take care of tax issues, billing or invoices.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Your wife may be threatening divorce to shut you up and 'scare you straight'.

She is using this as lame means to control you and get you to back down.


----------



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

Rough morning. I went to bed early last night and had "sex." We argued afterwards. She told me not to climax in her, she didn't want the released "demons." 
She called me a sex addict. I don't think I am. I have semi nude models on my personal laptop. And I masturbate about once a week. We have sex 1-3 a year. She thinks my conversations are mostly sexual based. I don't think so but even if it were true it would probably be sexual frustration. 
She claimed I don't want intimacy or even care about her sexual needs. I don't agree with this. I often ask her to sit with me on the couch and watch a movie. I am always trying to hug, kiss and get close. She rejects it all. It's like she's really believing her lies or trying to get me to believe them. 
I have tried having conversations about what we could do to help her climax. She just rejects any talk about sex or what she needs sexually. She's aware that I am open to anything. 
She wants to talk, gotta go.


----------



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

Ok, I'm back. She wanted to talk about the fighting that took place years ago(15-20 years ago). And about the sexual anxiety that she had/have. I told her that I would talk to someone about my "sexual appetite." I don't know how to address the fighting. I was young, we were young. I grew up and totally regret ever fighting with her. I was ignorant. It's like she just woke up pissed 15-20 years later(coincidentally right around the time that I found out about her and a co-worker developing a very close relationship(she admits it but says it was non-sexual)). I'm just not that guy anymore. Even our then therapist saw this. 
I gave her a piece of paper and asked her to write all of the issues that are bothering her on one side and what I could do to help make things better or what she would need to be happy on the other side. She said, "Ok."


----------



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm not the best husband, but I do feel like I'm being manipulated, and I don't think they are aware that they're(my wife and son) doing it. 
My wife and I went for a walk at the park. It was very nice. We had a good time together. 
I threw my son out yesterday morning. He just does what he wants when he wants. He apologized about possibly damaging the truck. Every morning he just stays in bed after being called 10 times. He supervise a couple of employees and they have to wait until my son get there. My son answers me with, "What!?" He threw a few punches at me and that was it.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Jesus man cut the crap, grab your balls, and cut to the chase. You are nothing but babbling up like a 12-14 years old teen that starts to be pushed by other teens. You're a grown up man and you can't make a dammed decision on your own? what are you afraid of? you are basically cowering under pretenses like I'm needy, I need someone around, what? are you an invalid, or a toddler that can't take care of yourself?

If my wife were to say to me right now that she wants a divorce...immediately I would say go ahead. I'm not going to second guess anyone as to what they want in their life. If she wants a divorce that's her decision I'd give it to her.

You say you're MrBigBoy, but you're acting as MrTinnieWeenyBoy toward your wife. Get it over dude. She has ulterior motives, whatever, they're her problems. tell her: No more, not one more time of your bullshits, if you want a divorce I'll give it to you, but now, and we're not coming back if that's your decision. Take a stance. That's my take.


----------



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

Rob_1 said:


> Jesus man cut the crap, grab your balls, and cut to the chase. You are nothing but babbling up like a 12-14 years old teen that starts to be pushed by other teens. You're a grown up man and you can't make a dammed decision on your own? what are you afraid of? you are basically cowering under pretenses like I'm needy, I need someone around, what? are you an invalid, or a toddler that can't take care of yourself?
> 
> If my wife were to say to me right now that she wants a divorce...immediately I would say go ahead. I'm not going to second guess anyone as to what they want in their life. If she wants a divorce that's her decision I'd give it to her.
> 
> You say you're MrBigBoy, but you're acting as MrTinnieWeenyBoy toward your wife. Get it over dude. She has ulterior motives, whatever, they're her problems. tell her: No more, not one more time of your bullshits, if you want a divorce I'll give it to you, but now, and we're not coming back if that's your decision. Take a stance. That's my take.


Women are emotional. That's the first thing comes to my mind. You said you'd say 'go ahead' if your wife asked for a divorce. If my past actions causes my wife to choose untraditional methods of reaching me then I choose to be patient and work through them. If my past actions has caused my wife to go insane or even if it's genetic, I love her and will help her as much as I can. Right now I just don't know what's really going on.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

MrBigBoy said:


> Women are emotional. That's the first thing comes to my mind. You said you'd say 'go ahead' if your wife asked for a divorce. If my past actions causes my wife to choose untraditional methods of reaching me then I choose to be patient and work through them. If my past actions has caused my wife to go insane or even if it's genetic, I love her and will help her as much as I can. Right now I just don't know what's really going on.


Well, keep making excuses, that's fine for you, your life. Let me ask you: what love got to do with anything? you may love your wife all you want, but that means nothing if she's done with the relationship. It looks that way, and she's making and reviving new corpses to blame you and have the weapons she needs to ditch you...eventually, most likely.

Most likely you will be caught with your pants down, because you don't want to have your eyes wide open. At least you should be prepared for the eventuality that you might get blindsided.


----------



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

Rob_1 said:


> Well, keep making excuses, that's fine for you, your life. Let me ask you: what love got to do with anything? you may love your wife all you want, but that means nothing if she's done with the relationship. It looks that way, and she's making and reviving new corpses to blame you and have the weapons she needs to ditch you...eventually, most likely.
> 
> Most likely you will be caught with your pants down, because you don't want to have your eyes wide open. At least you should be prepared for the eventuality that you might get blindsided.


Yeah, I hear ya.


----------



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

Rob_1 said:


> Jesus man cut the crap, grab your balls, and cut to the chase. You are nothing but babbling up like a 12-14 years old teen that starts to be pushed by other teens. You're a grown up man and you can't make a dammed decision on your own? what are you afraid of? you are basically cowering under pretenses like I'm needy, I need someone around, what? are you an invalid, or a toddler that can't take care of yourself?
> 
> If my wife were to say to me right now that she wants a divorce...immediately I would say go ahead. I'm not going to second guess anyone as to what they want in their life. If she wants a divorce that's her decision I'd give it to her.
> 
> You say you're MrBigBoy, but you're acting as MrTinnieWeenyBoy toward your wife. Get it over dude. She has ulterior motives, whatever, they're her problems. tell her: No more, not one more time of your bullshits, if you want a divorce I'll give it to you, but now, and we're not coming back if that's your decision. Take a stance. That's my take.


I agree with this. I have somehow allowed myself to get to a place where I feel weak. I have never been alone and my wife is aware of this and is probably manipulating that,... I don't know. After the last few years of her negative words and distancing behavior towards me I think I have succumb to it all. I may be depressed also, I don't know. I think her behavior has opened up a door for my son to have no respect for me. 
I fired my therapist after about 5 sessions. I ask her to help me with possibly social anxiety and becoming more independent. She only focused on helping me re-kindle my marriage.
After being together and married for so long I don't have many friends.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

MrBigBoy said:


> *I think her behavior has opened up a door for my son to have no respect for me.*


No. You're dead wrong here. It's not her behavior toward you but *YOUR RESPONSE* to her behaviour toward you that is making your son to think that it's OK for him to disrespect you.

Dude, remember... You most respect yourself first in order for you to be able to command respect from others. Otherwise al you're doing is shooting blanks that nobody worries about it.


----------



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

Rob_1 said:


> No. You're dead wrong here. It's not her behavior toward you but *YOUR RESPONSE* to her behaviour toward you that is making your son to think that it's OK for him to disrespect you.
> 
> Dude, remember... You most respect yourself first in order for you to be able to command respect from others. Otherwise al you're doing is shooting blanks that nobody worries about it.


Very insightful,...I get it. thanks. So in order to do this I must be willing to live alone, right?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

MrBigBoy said:


> Very insightful,...I get it. thanks. So in order to do this I must be willing to live alone, right?


Only you knows what you can tolerate, good or bad. You're the one that will have to live with it. If what you want requires that you must end the relationship, then by all means end the relationship. there's not other buts about it. If what you want requires that you end the relationship, but you are not willing to end it, then by all means don't end it, just remember: you are giving away yourself for an unfulfilling relationship where there's not respect or love for you. can you live like that? I know for sure that I can't, but I'm not you.
Now, who says that you must live alone? You know, there's about a billion or more available women in this planet that want a loving relationship with a male partner. Do you think that you cannot find another mate? do you have that much little self worth? but yes, if you were to decide that you want out, I would advise you to stay single for a little while; while you gather your own bearings for the future that you might want.


----------



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

I've never been alone. Ever.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

MrBigBoy said:


> I've never been alone. Ever.


And...the point being? 

What never having been alone means to anything that is going in your marriage?


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

MrBigBoy said:


> I've never been alone. Ever.


You might not be alone physically, but you are alone emotionally. Your feelings for your wife are one-sided. You've been alone for a long time.


----------



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

pastasauce79 said:


> You might not be alone physically, but you are alone emotionally. Your feelings for your wife are one-sided. You've been alone for a long time.


Yeah, probably.


----------



## MrBigBoy (Sep 14, 2018)

I woke up this morning and found my son and one of my trucks missing. I tell my sleeping wife, she just rolls over in the bed, not concerned. I drove around looking to see if he was at a known friend's place. Not there. I called the cops while riding around looking for him and my truck. After about 20 mins I drove home. He pulls into the driveway after about 10-15 mins. He just walks around me. So I asked if he thinks that he can just take my truck when he wants. He just says, "Nope." A cop finally shows up and I talk to the officer(about 20 mins) about my options. I have the paperwork to evict my son but never followed through with it, I've decided that I will do that now. 
My son hit me(about 3-4 punches) Thursday morning and I told him to stay away for 3 days. 

I looked at my books to do a late reconciliation. My wife has not recorded the accounts receivables at all since January. I told her that I need this done asap and she asked, "Why?" I wanted to see the profit and loss for first quarter and it's way in the red.

Why is my wife not saying anything to my son? Why am I getting this from them?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

MrBigBoy said:


> Why is my wife not saying anything to my son? Why am I getting this from them?


Dude: I don't know if you're just asking this as a rhetorical question, or it's that you just don't get it. We already explained to you, WHY??? Simple, because you'd allowed it all these years. You're a man whose wife lose so much respect for you as a man and as an individual; your son saw it and copied his mother. You do not command respect because you either are a so called "nice guy" or you are a non-confrontational pushover and your situation is the end result of your weak and passive behavior. 

When a woman loses respect for a man, seldom is the case where she learn to respect that man back. So, in all probabilities, your situation is beyond repair. Your wife seems to be completely emotionally detached from you. Why haven't you started planning your life away from her already? Yeah, I see, you're just too afraid to make a move. Come on accept it, rather than keep asking why? if you just keep yourself asking why, you'll see where that will get you, when at the end, and all those years passed you by and you're at the same spot where you are today.


----------

